# Eddie House Reported to Being Signed by Suns



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

The Arizona Republic reported that Fox Sports reported Eddie House will sign with the Suns. House was a big star at Arizona State and is a very good shooter. He adds to the clutter at guard, but he is a local guy.

Eddie House 
Sacramento Kings 
Position: G 
Height: 6-1 Weight: 175 
College : Arizona State 
Player file | Team stats 

2004-05 Statistics 
PPG 5.8 
RPG 1.2 
APG 1.4 
SPG .65 
BPG .09 
FG% .451 
FT% .852 
3P% .454 
MPG 13.1


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Been looking for another source on this, can't find any. I do hope it's true though. I always liked House as a player. He comes in and lights it up off the bench. The Suns still need a three point shooter other than Jackson who will not be afraid to let it go. While Bell and Jones are good, I'm not sure they will be good volume shooters. House can also run the point in a fast break offense when Barbosa or Diaw isn't working out. Not the greatest runner of offenses, but he can get it up the court as good as Barbosa can. Plus if Nash misses games this year, we would desparately need a third guy at PG able to play some minutes. It ensures that Dijon Thompson is going to the NBDL, which is a good thing. But you can't be too deep when you have able roleplayers on the bench, and I would very much love this signing as long as he knows he'll be used around the same as he was in Sacramento.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Arizona Republic 

Suns bring aboard former ASU star
Eddie House to sign today
Paul Coro
The Arizona Republic
Sept. 9, 2005

The Suns will sign former Arizona State star Eddie House to a guaranteed contract today, according to his agent.

House, 27 , agreed to a two-year veterans minimum contract worth $1.8 million, including a player option for the second season.

The speedy sharpshooter hit 45 percent of his three-pointers last season, when he played for Charlotte (13 games), Milwaukee (five games) and Sacramento (50 games). After leaving ASU in 2000 as the school's all-time leading scorer and Pac-10 Player of the Year, House began his career with three seasons in Miami and an ensuing one-year stop with the Los Angeles Clippers.

House chose Phoenix over Miami because of the Suns' style. His agent, Mark Bartelstein, said basketball issues were the driving force of his decision, despite his ties to ASU and family in the Valley (his wife, Charlsie, is the sister of Phoenix high school legend and Sacramento guard Mike Bibby). 

"The way the Suns play, you couldn't find a better fit for him," Bartelstein said. "It was such a perfect fit that he couldn't pass it up."

House is an undersized shooting guard at 6 feet 1 but can also play some point guard. However, Phoenix is trying to cut ties with position labels and is more enamored of his scoring streaks, quick hands on defense and toughness.

Suns President and General Manager Bryan Colangelo could not be reached for comment.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I really like Eddie. Good signing.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Is it pretty much a guarantee that we are going to trade Barbosa? If we do keep him, there will be like no playing time for everyone. Probably trade him for a big I'm guessing. House seems good I like what I hear. He is tough, a great shooter, and pretty good D.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Kekai said:


> Is it pretty much a guarantee that we are going to trade Barbosa? If we do keep him, there will be like no playing time for everyone. Probably trade him for a big I'm guessing. House seems good I like what I hear. He is tough, a great shooter, and pretty good D.


I doubt that Leandro is on the block as of yet. The Suns do not have anyone who has proven they can play point guard and seem clear they want to give Leandro a chance to be the guy. His play in the FIBA Americas series suggests that he CAN play point guard effectively, but that he needs an offense geared to his style rather than him having to try to play like Nash.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Barbosa is gonna get his chance to shine. If he doesn't cut it this year, then we can look to move him. But for as player in only his second year, he actually did very well for the Suns. At only 23, he is of course going to still be raw on how to effectively run a high powered offense. I think he'll pick it up this year. He doesn't need to dish out these assists like Nash though, asking him to do that is a losing effort. His problem, I think, is that he's too fast. He plays so fast that he doesn't have time to make the best decision sometimes. He's being guarded, and you look up and he's already at the basket. His shot is so open he shouldn't be passing it. He gets open threes, and isn't afraid to take those. I would like to see him improve his penetration defense more than anything. I think they'll focus on him a lot more in training camp, and focus on making him comfortable in what he is going to do at PG.

But yeah, I love the House signing. It's one more guy that can bomb, and he can bomb better than most of the team. He is streaky, but not Q streaky (have good game, couple bad games). He is streaky and shoots a high percentage, which is a deadly combination. House is definitely going to be a fan favorite here, another role player added to the mix. I think we're going to still see a lot of small (skilled as D'Antoni calls it) ball this year.

Roster Spread: 
PG: Nash (32), Barbosa (12), Diaw (6)
SG: Bell (26), Jackson (10), Barbosa (6), House (8)
SF: Marion (18), Jones (20), Jackson (10), Diaw (2)
PF: Thomas (26), Grant (4), Marion (20)
C: Stoudamire (36), Grant (12), Burke (2)

Wow, looking pretty damn deep if you ask me. (I use a 50 minute schedule to account for minimum injuries.)


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Many people are impatient with Leandro. He hasn't played like they'd like, so after two seasons they are ready declare him incapable of playing the point and are ready to give him away.

I don't KNOW if Leandro can play point guard, but there are some things I really like about his game and I hope he can develop.

1. Very very fast. The Suns have some athletic guys, but no one who comes close to having his raw speed and the ability to dribble the ball up court at that kind of pace.

2. Very long arms. Leandro is 6'3" but has a wing span of someone 6'8". He still lacks the hand-eye coordination to really use his reach properly, but he has the physical skills needed to become a great defender.

3. Fairly good outside shooter. Leandro was banged up a bit last season, but his rookie year he shot 39.5% for three.

At the same time, there are some things I look at in evaluating his progress:

1. Prior to the NBA, Leandro played in a relative minor league in Brazil.
2. Prior to joining the Suns, Leandro was strictly a shooting guard.
3. Leandro is still learning English
4. Leandro is just 23

My read on it is that the Suns did not really try to modify their half court offense to deal with Leandro's skills but tried to turn him into another Steve Nash. That failed, but that doesn't mean they could not change their offense to use his talent.

Leandro's success at the FIBA Americas Tournament suggests that he can play. I for one would hate to give up on him just yet.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

azirishmusic said:


> I doubt that Leandro is on the block as of yet. The Suns do not have anyone who has proven they can play point guard and seem clear they want to give Leandro a chance to be the guy. His play in the FIBA Americas series suggests that he CAN play point guard effectively, but that he needs an offense geared to his style rather than him having to try to play like Nash.


If we don't trade him that will mean like 5 minutes a game for a couple guys. I don't want to see that, we do have depth now, and there is no such thing as too much depth, but when guys won't be playing, then there is no real use for them.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Barbosa is gonna get his chance to shine. If he doesn't cut it this year, then we can look to move him. But for as player in only his second year, he actually did very well for the Suns. At only 23, he is of course going to still be raw on how to effectively run a high powered offense. I think he'll pick it up this year. He doesn't need to dish out these assists like Nash though, asking him to do that is a losing effort. His problem, I think, is that he's too fast. He plays so fast that he doesn't have time to make the best decision sometimes. He's being guarded, and you look up and he's already at the basket. His shot is so open he shouldn't be passing it. He gets open threes, and isn't afraid to take those. I would like to see him improve his penetration defense more than anything. I think they'll focus on him a lot more in training camp, and focus on making him comfortable in what he is going to do at PG.
> 
> But yeah, I love the House signing. It's one more guy that can bomb, and he can bomb better than most of the team. He is streaky, but not Q streaky (have good game, couple bad games). He is streaky and shoots a high percentage, which is a deadly combination. House is definitely going to be a fan favorite here, another role player added to the mix. I think we're going to still see a lot of small (skilled as D'Antoni calls it) ball this year.
> 
> ...



That is some depth and good work putting that together. Hopefully those big men can produce how we want them too.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Kekai said:


> If we don't trade him that will mean like 5 minutes a game for a couple guys. I don't want to see that, we do have depth now, and there is no such thing as too much depth, but when guys won't be playing, then there is no real use for them.


I would rather have 12 guys that can play than get into the playoffs with no on the bench who can contribute like what happened last season. The Suns were incredibly lucky that they had so few injuries, but as a rule you should expect to lose at least some time to injuries. You don't notice the Spurs worrying about whether their backup guys will get any minutes.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

azirishmusic said:


> I would rather have 12 guys that can play than get into the playoffs with no on the bench who can contribute like what happened last season. The Suns were incredibly lucky that they had so few injuries, but as a rule you should expect to lose at least some time to injuries. You don't notice the Spurs worrying about whether their backup guys will get any minutes.


That is true, I guess I was worried about them turning into another JJ and wanting the money and to be the star of the team


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

We'll keep Barbosa. You guys don't realize it usually takes some time to develope a good point guard. It tooks Nash like 4 years till he was consistent.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> We'll keep Barbosa. You guys don't realize it usually takes some time to develope a good point guard. It tooks Nash like 4 years till he was consistent.


AND, Nash had four years of college playing point guard plus presumably some HS experience. Leandro started from scratch and had to learn English at the same time.

One of the problems Leandro had last season was not how he compared with other young point guards, but how he compared to Nash. The Suns did not look as good with Barbosa, but that would have been true with almost anyone. Take for example Sebastian Telfair:

Sebastian Telfair 
Portland Trail Blazers 
Position: G 
Height: 6-0 Weight: 160 
High School : Abraham Lincoln HS (Brooklyn, NY) 
Player file | Team stats 

2004-05 Statistics 
PPG 6.8 
RPG 1.5 
APG 3.3 
SPG .51 
BPG .06 
FG% .393 
FT% .789 
3P% .246 
MPG 19.6 

Leandro Barbosa 
Phoenix Suns 
Position: G 
Height: 6-3 Weight: 188 
From : Brazil 
Player file | Team stats 

2004-05 Statistics 
PPG 7.0 
RPG 2.1 
APG 2.0 
SPG .48 
BPG .11 
FG% .475 
FT% .797 
3P% .367 
MPG 17.3 

Telfair started 26 games for the Blazers and supposedly did a nice job. But Telfair's assist totals were not that overwhelming considering that he lacked the scoring capability of Barbosa.


----------



## sportkingJSP13 (Jul 11, 2005)

its a pretty good signing.


----------

